
Nissan plans to fire Carlos Ghosn over 'misconduct' - adilmoujahid
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46259420
======
flocial
It should be noted that Ghosn was arrested upon landing in Japan and that he
is still the serving Chairman/CEO of Renault, Nissan's "parent" company.

